# Failed my NREMT..



## Dutchieee (Aug 20, 2015)

So my mornings been pretty crappy. 

The website is giving me 15 days till i can apply for my ATT to apply for another test again. (I think i should wait a little longer.)
Any ideas and suggestions as to the study material i should consider? Websites maybe? The results deemed my scores below:

Airway, Resp, and Vent: Low
Cardio and Resus: Med
Trauma: Low
Medical, OB, and Gyno: Med
EMS ops: Low

Before my exam, i studied for a month straight using JBL and with my Text and Workbook, Flashcards, Minor Scenarios (Not enough), Crosswords, Phone apps, Friends and relatives tested me, you name it..
I entered and left with a good amount of confidence, i re-read every question about 1000 times. SECOND GUESSED myself frequently. I didn't answers things arrogantly and i pretty much handled the entire test with a good amount of caution and confidence.. 

Any helpful input will do honestly. I'm still studying as i read through multiple forums to get some answers and help on need-to-know material.


----------



## myknightlife (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't second guess yourself. You will get confused. Although the test isn't designed to confuse you the answers are based something like this:

Question: with semi tricky word or base vital in it.
A. Wrong answer
B. ** Correct answer **
C. Harmful answer
D. Semi right answer, but based off the "tricky" word in the question (They want to know you can read and comprehend it) 

I read the questions and closed my eyes and envisioned the answer in my head before even looking at the 4 answer choices. I went with my gut. Ideally you know the material enough that you only need one or two choices. You should be able to eliminate the harmful answer and the incorrect answer right off the bat. Especially if you closed your eyes and envisioned the answer.

You got this!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2015)

JB learning is a great solution. Well worthy the money. Stop goofing around, buy it, study and retake the test.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 21, 2015)

Saw these on Facebook recently.


> "The national first-time NREMT pass rate dipped to 67% in 2014. A lack of good pathophysiology-based teaching may be one cause of that." —Limmer Creative





> "Many students fail the NREMT by choosing answers that are NOT physiologically possible." - Wm. E Brown



http://limmercreative.com/fact-vs-application-questions/


----------



## Gurby (Aug 21, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> JB learning is a great solution. Well worthy the money. Stop goofing around, buy it, study and retake the test.



If I'm navigating the site correctly, I don't see any reason to even buy it?  It seems like you get access to all 599 questions (at EMT level... 699 at paramedic level) for free in the sandbox demo.


----------



## Dutchieee (Aug 21, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> JB learning is a great solution. Well worthy the money. Stop goofing around, buy it, study and retake the test.




I've had it. Still using it. WILL RETAKE and PASS that crap.


----------



## Dutchieee (Aug 21, 2015)

Gurby said:


> If I'm navigating the site correctly, I don't see any reason to even buy it?  It seems like you get access to all 599 questions (at EMT level... 699 at paramedic level) for free in the sandbox demo.




Link please?


Gurby said:


> If I'm navigating the site correctly, I don't see any reason to even buy it?  It seems like you get access to all 599 questions (at EMT level... 699 at paramedic level) for free in the sandbox demo.


----------



## Dutchieee (Aug 21, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Saw these on Facebook recently.
> 
> 
> 
> http://limmercreative.com/fact-vs-application-questions/





What's your suggestion then? I don't want to blame it on statistics of course. And i studied and took my test with confidence of passing no doubt. But nowlt good enough apparently.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 21, 2015)

It sounds like you did poorly on the entire test, rather than a singular section. 

Either:

1.) You don't have exposure to and development of critical thinking skills

2.) You don't know how to take a test designed to measure your ability to think critically

3.) You don't understand the material.

By the way you make it sound, it is one of the first two. Try to google information on critical thinking skills and testing.


----------



## Gurby (Aug 21, 2015)

Dutchieee said:


> Link please?



http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9781449609252/

From there, scroll down to where it says "try now".  Click the "sandbox" button -> "EMT Premier Package"  ->   click the "navigate test prep / launch" button   -> continue   -> practice exam.  From here, you can create practice tests by adding questions.  Click in the box and type a number, or just add everything.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 21, 2015)

Per the Facebook page, people fail the test choose answers that are physiologically impossible. I would review your anatomy and physiology chapter. A lot of books go over common diseases we respond to and their pathophysiology at the beginning of each chapter. It is usually organized by organ system of the body eg cardiovascular, pulmonary, endocrine. I would review that.

Like @joshrunkle35 said, it looks like you didn't understand the material or have poor testing skills due to getting average or below average on a lot of categories. It might be as simple as not knowing anatomy and physiology and picking answers that are physiologically impossible.

Another thing to know is the order of the steps in the patient assessment. If there are multiple answers, you pick the first step that it suppose to happen eve  though you will eventually do all of it.


----------



## Dutchieee (Aug 21, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Per the Facebook page, people fail the test choose answers that are physiologically impossible. I would review your anatomy and physiology chapter. A lot of books go over common diseases we respond to and their pathophysiology at the beginning of each chapter. It is usually organized by organ system of the body eg cardiovascular, pulmonary, endocrine. I would review that.
> 
> Like @joshrunkle35 said, it looks like you didn't understand the material or have poor testing skills due to getting average or below average on a lot of categories. It might be as simple as not knowing anatomy and physiology and picking answers that are physiologically impossible.
> 
> Another thing to know is the order of the steps in the patient assessment. If there are multiple answers, you pick the first step that it suppose to happen eve  though you will eventually do all of it.




I know Anatomy and Physiology well. The test really took me by the blind side with the questions to be honest. 
I was aware of the critical aspect going in. Like i said, i really felt confident going in and leaving. Of course, i was still worried.
I wont waste my time giving excuses but there had been sometime i had to shift my responsibility and focus onto other things 
after graduating my class. A whole five months went by unfortunately. All i can do now is get additional resources, revisit my 
class location and attend an Exam Review class they offer, and keep studying. I don't doubt there is a lot i may be missing or
have not yet retained. If there is any additional resources or good books you guys can offer by all means. Shoot.


----------



## Dutchieee (Aug 21, 2015)

@joshrunkle35  ^^


----------



## Gurby (Aug 21, 2015)

Dutchieee said:


> The test really took me by the blind side with the questions to be honest.



Were you doing the practice questions on JB Learning to study?  I don't really see how you could have been blind sided by the questions if so.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 21, 2015)

Don't be in denial. I don't understand how you can do poor in almost every category and average in two, yet be good at anatomy, physiology, and pathophysiology. You aren't just messing up one one or two categories. You didn't barely fail. You failed by a lot. I think it is very likely that you are not good at what you say you are. What if you are so bad at it that you don't realize it? You thought you were good at it so you didn't waste your time studying it or you just glossed over it, but it turns you are bad at it.


----------



## Dutchieee (Aug 21, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Don't be in denial. I don't understand how you can do poor in almost every category and average in two, yet be good at anatomy, physiology, and pathophysiology. You aren't just messing up one one or two categories. You didn't barely fail. You failed by a lot. I think it is very likely that you are not good at what you say you are. What if you are so bad at it that you don't realize it? You thought you were good at it so you didn't waste your time studying it or you just glossed over it, but it turns you are bad at it.





I studied over everything. Even what i considered myself to be efficient at. (wasn't a whole lot) There was no denial. I realize where i stand now. Im not implying a sense of superiority. But rest assure. I busted my chops and im not stopping now. So lets stop beating at a dead horse shall we? 

And @Gurby i did ALL the chapters on JB. I retook them repeatedly. Marked down the chapters i got anything lower than a 75% on and evaluated them. I listen to each audio chapter and evaluate each answer right or wrong for further understanding. Im going to keep at it. But im glad i found this website to further enhance my understanding and studies. 15 days is too little for a retake. I need more time in the books than what i expected. My biggestco ncern now is to find more resources to study and practice off of.


----------



## Gurby (Aug 21, 2015)

Dutchieee said:


> And @Gurby i did ALL the chapters on JB. I retook them repeatedly. Marked down the chapters i got anything lower than a 75% on and evaluated them. I listen to each audio chapter and evaluate each answer right or wrong for further understanding. Im going to keep at it. But im glad i found this website to further enhance my understanding and studies. 15 days is too little for a retake. I need more time in the books than what i expected. My biggestco ncern now is to find more resources to study and practice off of.



So you did the chapters/presentations... But did you do the practice exam questions at "Navigate TestPrep"?  The one with 599 total questions?  I think that's the most important thing to work on, and it kind of sounds like you aren't aware that it exists.


----------



## Dutchieee (Aug 21, 2015)

Gurby said:


> So you did the chapters/presentations... But did you do the practice exam questions at "Navigate TestPrep"?  The one with 599 total questions?  I think that's the most important thing to work on, and it kind of sounds like you aren't aware that it exists.




To be very honest this is the first time ive heard of it. So no.


----------



## Dutchieee (Aug 21, 2015)

Gurby said:


> So you did the chapters/presentations... But did you do the practice exam questions at "Navigate TestPrep"?  The one with 599 total questions?  I think that's the most important thing to work on, and it kind of sounds like you aren't aware that it exists.





When i took my EMT class they gave us the text book with a code for the online version. I was never told (or probably dont remember) about the Testpreo to be honest. I just want exposure to more indepth material


----------



## Gurby (Aug 21, 2015)

Dutchieee said:


> When i took my EMT class they gave us the text book with a code for the online version. I was never told (or probably dont remember) about the Testpreo to be honest. I just want exposure to more indepth material



Do whatever you want, but I think you should focus most of your studying time on working through those 599 practice questions.  Are you able to find the section I'm talking about?  It's not that straightforward to find - I didn't know it existed until recently either.


----------



## Dutchieee (Aug 21, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Do whatever you want, but I think you should focus most of your studying time on working through those 599 practice questions.  Are you able to find the section I'm talking about?  It's not that straightforward to find - I didn't know it existed until recently either.





Yes i did thank you. Im doing the Practice and Final. But if i purchased the book could i just sign in as normal? Or do you suggest using the Demo sign in? Or is this a different purchase?


----------



## Gurby (Aug 21, 2015)

Dutchieee said:


> Yes i did thank you. Im doing the Practice and Final. But if i purchased the book could i just sign in as normal? Or do you suggest using the Demo sign in? Or is this a different purchase?



It seems to me that there isn't really any reason to actually purchase anything... I would just keep using the demo login unless you see a reason to buy.

And I wouldn't approach it as being a "practice and final".  Just look at it as a bank of practice questions.  I would just go into practice exam, click on "add all 599 questions", and then work through questions for as long as you can concentrate.  It seems to present them randomly, so you can stop and come back later.  If you feel like only doing 20 questions at once, you could add only 20 questions from some category if you wanted to.


----------



## Dutchieee (Aug 21, 2015)

Gurby said:


> It seems to me that there isn't really any reason to actually purchase anything... I would just keep using the demo login unless you see a reason to buy.
> 
> And I wouldn't approach it as being a "practice and final".  Just look at it as a bank of practice questions.  I would just go into practice exam, click on "add all 599 questions", and then work through questions for as long as you can concentrate.  It seems to present them randomly, so you can stop and come back later.  If you feel like only doing 20 questions at once, you could add only 20 questions from some category if you wanted to.




Sounds good. Thanks


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 21, 2015)

I had a reasonably good understanding of A&P, Pathophys, and the like. I generally did well in Nursing School, my prerequisites, and so on. I had a SOLID 85% average... For Nursing School, that's GREAT!!! I passed the NCLEX in 75 questions. I've never taken an adaptive test before. All my exams, even though many of them were on the computer, were essentially like a pre-printed exam. That includes my NREMT-P exam that I took 15 years ago. That had 150 questions and we had to answer them all.

Here's how I approached the NCLEX exam. The NREMT exams are also adaptive, incidentally, so a similar approach may work for you, if you know the material and you have a hard time taking exams. I noticed that you went over and over and over the questions...

First off, understand that the questions will NOT require you to invent a scenario. It will require you to answer the question based on what you know, given the information provided for you in the question. There will be no "but what about this situation..." type questions present. 

Second, when you get a question, you should read the question, then read the answers. Do NOT answer the question just yet because you may have misread the question (I've made that mistake too many times). Then go back and re-read the question while keeping those answers in mind. Now read the answers again and kick out the two most unlikely answers from consideration. You now should have 2 questions. One will be the most correct and the other one will me mostly correct. Look for the phrase/word/info in the answers that will make the question actually wrong. The one left standing, you should re-read it and make sure that it makes sense and answers the question without "what if" in there. Choose that question, submit your answer for scoring and move on to the next question and start this process all over again. How long should this process take per question? Less than a minute. 

Third, answer the question ONCE and move on. Do not change your answer as statistically it's going to be more often correct than not.

Fourth, if you get "select all that apply" type questions, you should rejoice... each answer is simply a True/False. Each question must be all "true" to be selected. Otherwise, you must consider it "false" and not select that part of the answer. Evaluate each "answer" statement independently as its own true/false statement. Once you have evaluated each statement and decided if each satisfies the question, submit and move on. 

This all perhaps sounds complicated, but it's really not. The adaptive exams will find your ability as long as you know the material. Trust me, the NCLEX was the most difficult exam I've ever taken and I KNOW that after about question #15, I probably FAILED about 50% of the answers... but my scores were high enough to allow me to pass within 75 questions (minimum). If you feel that you did well, then chances are good that you failed because you were probably answering very basic (below passing standard) questions. If you read several different forums where students have to take adaptive exams for licensing, you'll notice that almost everyone that passed felt like they failed or did very poorly and wanted to puke... It's because the exam is adaptive to YOU and will find your ability for that day, at that time.


----------



## Dutchieee (Aug 22, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> I had a reasonably good understanding of A&P, Pathophys, and the like. I generally did well in Nursing School, my prerequisites, and so on. I had a SOLID 85% average... For Nursing School, that's GREAT!!! I passed the NCLEX in 75 questions. I've never taken an adaptive test before. All my exams, even though many of them were on the computer, were essentially like a pre-printed exam. That includes my NREMT-P exam that I took 15 years ago. That had 150 questions and we had to answer them all.
> 
> Here's how I approached the NCLEX exam. The NREMT exams are also adaptive, incidentally, so a similar approach may work for you, if you know the material and you have a hard time taking exams. I noticed that you went over and over and over the questions...
> 
> ...





Very good point. Thank you. Ill be coming back to this on my low days.


----------



## Atin Chuuk (Aug 29, 2015)

Since you've studied your book and other materials I would suggest that you try
*EMT (Emergency Medical Technician) Crash Course Book + Online*
By Christopher Coughlin.

This book helped me a lot in the sense that it has all the "relevant" need to know stuffs to pass the NREMT. I studied my orange book that I had from my school then afterwards I took the last week reading the EMT crash course book and it helped me tremendously.

Some things that may help. 
-Make a study plan and stick to your plan.
-Do regular exercise.
-Eat healthy foods. Stop or lessen alcohol intake (for the exam)
-Relax (Do not study) the whole day before your exam.
-Remember to take deep breaths and take your time. 

Good luck


----------



## over seijasw (Sep 16, 2015)

Man I took my test a year later I thought I would for get everything and I did a lot of information I pretty much re-thought my self I did a lot of emtprep.com for 2 months I bought the Emt crash course and flash cards from barns and noble and I went over my whole Emt book it was horrible but I had no choice and I passed sacrifice your free time and study trust me I gave up everything I went a little to extreme but hey I passed AND SO WILL YOU! Good luck brother you got this!


----------

